# GH serum test results for  Black-top Elitropin



## mr.incognito (Nov 9, 2012)

I just got my blood work done. I pinned (subQ) 10IU's of Elitropin black tops (one whole vial), 3 hours 35 min prior to the test, having fasted beforehand. Here are the results:




Also of interesting note, I came off a 16 week tren/test cycle only 3 months ago and am already back to normal test levels. Horay for proper PCT.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice job on the PCT and sorry you got burned on the GH.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 9, 2012)

yea man.....sorry.  happens to the best of us


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry Bro! thanks for sharing the info though.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 9, 2012)

First Post? Thanks for the info and sorry about the GH.... the good news is there is apparently some in there... the bad news is it's very little!

Welcome to SI brother.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## SAD (Nov 9, 2012)

That's very interesting incognito.  I just finished running a few kits of Eli black tops and I can't complain at all.  No bloodwork to back up my experience with them, but based on the sides and my dreams I'd say they were pretty damn good, especially for the price.

Sorry for your luck brother, I think you may have been selectively scammed.  Did your Eli's have "Elitropin" stamped across the top?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2012)

Last time I tested Elitropins (Black Tops) my serum came back in the high 20s.  Seems like the quality has dropped significantly since then.  I always pin IM before a blood test and try to get it done at 3 hours, so maybe that makes some difference.  But surely not 20 point difference.


----------

